# My pain in the ass backyard neighbor is a sexual deviant !



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

I`ve had lots of problem with my back yard neighbor for close to 10 years. The guy is a real asshole, screams all the time to his kids and his kids can only scream to communicate. He even called the fire dept when I had family over and we made a small fire outside at night. I am allowed to make fires but not if it disturbs a neighbor... What the fuck... The fire dept had to hose my small fire in the middle of my quiet party... We were about 30 of us around 10 PM.

So lets just say that no one in my neighborhood like this family, I am not alone.

So was surprised last week when cops came in at 5 AM and broke into the home ! 4 cop cars and 2 criminal investigation fans installed themselves in front of his home. I saw his wife on the balcony during that same day so was thinking that she just killed the guy, would have been a very reasonable assomption. Cops finally packed up and left at 5 PM. Long day.

That same night, the news announced that they just did a sting across the province and arrested 28 pedophiles... my wife looked at me and said ( Maybe he was part of it ) I just discarded it thinking nothing of it.

Just received my local paper describing that a Pedophile was arrested in my neighborhood that same day part of this massive sting !!!

Holy fuck !!!

This guy lives in front of a primary school, has kids and is a real prick ! Plus I think he`s a teacher...

Spoke to another of my neighbors while raking leaves, he brought it up. Told me when you're an asshole all the time, you're hiding something... 

So my neighbor is a pedophile... 

Really fucked up news... 

Wonder if his wife will move.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Frenchy said:


> I`ve had lots of problem with my back yard neighbor for close to 10 years. The guy is a real asshole, screams all the time to his kids and his kids can only scream to communicate. He even called the fire dept when I had family over and we made a small fire outside at night. I am allowed to make fires but not if it disturbs a neighbor... What the fuck... The fire dept had to hose my small fire in the middle of my quiet party... We were about 30 of us around 10 PM.
> 
> So lets just say that no one in my neighborhood like this family, I am not alone.
> 
> ...


I had a neighbor right next door who was arrested and convicted of child molestation that had occurred over a period of years. Apparently he ran pony rides and used that as a means to prey on little kids.

He and his wife hid behind an image of devout christianity (crosses all over the place and bless this and bless that every time you said hello).

We've always been inclined to stick to ourselves, so none of our kids ever went near them, but it was creepy when we learned what had happened.

The scumbag died in prison.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

From your story it didn't sound like it was 100% confirmed that your neighbor was confirmed as part of that sting. I'd be careful with assuming to the point you spread gossip linking him to it. Since you consider him an asshole it would be convenient to believe he's a pedophile. I sincerely hope he is not. Wouldn't want that living next to you.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

They only released 5 pictures of the arrested so far. His van disappeared 48 hrs after the arrest and hasnt returned since.

a You Got Junk van was in the driveway Saturday picking stuff... My wife is obsessed with this story and keeps an eye on the goings there... I get a daily update from her... lol


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> From your story it didn't sound like it was 100% confirmed that your neighbor was confirmed as part of that sting. I'd be careful with assuming to the point you spread gossip linking him to it. Since you consider him an asshole it would be convenient to believe he's a pedophile. I sincerely hope he is not. Wouldn't want that living next to you.


My neighborhood is so small that you know what goes on. Parents were freaking out on facebook since all these cop cars were in front of the school. The school had to release a statement that very morning that it had nothing to do with the school.

But you are correct, his name will only come out when he is convicted. So this is only based on solid deductions.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Wow… wouldn’t want any part of that. A-hole neighbours are one thing, but living next door to a monster is something completely different. 

Insane coincidence is that my buddy was notified a few weeks back that one of his clients will not be available affective immediately. Next day he sees the dudes picture in the paper for the exact same thing. He was floored.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

In the case I described, his name (Hughson) was published in the paper. I'm not guessing.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Of the four they disclosed the identity so far, 2 worked in a primary school !

Makes you wonder...


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

30 is way too many. i would have had your tiny little fire put out too😂 
Those firemen are heros!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Frenchy said:


> Of the four they disclosed the identity so far, 2 worked in a primary school !
> 
> Makes you wonder...


If one was an embezzler, they'd get a job at a bank.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I wonder if he has any amps?


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

player99 said:


> I wonder if he has any amps?


Or pedal (philes)...sorry! couldnt help it


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Frenchy said:


> The fire dept had to hose my small fire in the middle of my *QUIET PARTY*... We were about 30 of us around 10 PM.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Peel Ferrari said:


> Or pedal (philes)...sorry! couldnt help it


Don't sell pedals and luthier tools in the same ad on Facebook.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Frenchy said:


> I think he`s a teacher...


If you know his name: www.oct.ca and you can look him up.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

What a crazy screwed up world we live in.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You're not kidding.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Holy crap! That's terrible.

A year ago a picture of a recent convicted sex offender was published... he was our son's soccer coach for a year about 5 years back! We had some talks..nothing happened with him. Turned out the scumbag preyed on the sisters and mothers of some players. No one we knew but it was terrible to find out someone you 'trusted' was like that. To talk to him as a coach he seemed great, even had a year end BBQ at his house (obvious now why that happened... meet more people). Really showed us you can't tell from a few conversations or BBQ or two what people are really like.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I know someone whose soccer coach molested her. 

I know far, far too many women who have faced worse, from friends and even relatives.

What makes these people think they have the right?

I once saw a SVU-type cop on a talk show. He said that these people are evil. The host said they were surprised the cop didn't say they were sick.

"No," he said. "They're evil. It's one thing to have the impulse. It's another to act on it."


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of these days, a lot of human "weaknesses" listed as separate disorders in the DSM, will get grouped together under the broader heading of "impulse control disorders". That includes not only bulimia, gambling, most substance-abuse, anger management, and a host of other things, but a lot of sexual "deviances". Lotsa folks do things they know are wrong and shameful, but engage in them because they "feel they can't help themselves". Indeed, in many (but certainly not all) cases, the activity wasn't necessarily "planned" but happened at the last moment. That in no way excuses such behaviour, especially when the victim is not simply oneself but others, and MOST especially when the "other" is someone who cannot fend for themselves or is placed in a subservient role.

As for the connection between those who present as devout in some form, but have a dark abusive side, I suspect the devout presentation is not so much to "throw others off the trail", as something the individual feels they ought to live up to, but has a very hard time doing so. The world is full of people who set up goals and ideals for themselves that they fail to live up to. It could be a spouse who cheats or pisses away their paycheck. It could be someone who presents as conscientious about food and diet, but binges and barfs when no one is looking. Ity could be someone who really wants to get into shape, but spends too much time as a couch potato. It could be about someone who embezzles to feed a gambling habit. And it could also be about someone who desperately wants to feel holy, but can't make "impure" thoughts go away. Most people mean well, but humans are frail. People can be disappointing, but whether they can live up to them or not, it would be a dreary dismal world if people didn't have higher aspirations and set goals for themselves.

IN any event, sorry that you had to live next to someone so nasty.

Thirty years ago, my older son (who was almost 5 at the time) and I were chilling on a Friday night, when there was a knock at the door. I went to answer but before I could reach for the handle, the three girls who lived downstairs from us burst in. Puzzled, I obviously asked what was going on. They said "There's a SWAT team outside and they told us 'Just get inside...NOW!' ". Our door was the closest, so they did as told. I killed the lights and peeked through the curtains. The property was crawling with guys in bulletproof vests and helmets, holding automatic weapons. A helicopter was overhead with a spotlight swirling around the area just in front of the house. The five of us tried to stay away from the windows and below visible level. We had no idea who or what this was in response to. After an hour of sitting quietly in the dark, I called the main police station, who didn't want to tell me anything. I told them it was all going on outside my house, and at least tell me if it is a person or an animal I should be afraid of. "It's a person", they finally admitted.

We eventually learned that what had prompted this was a young man who had been camped out at the cemetery across the highway. He had taken his girlfriend and her mother hostage in their nearby apartment building at knifepoint. When he ran away from the police, he crossed the highway and apparently tried to steal my car, couldn't get it started, and dashed into the bushes across the street from the house. The regional police force's tracking dog had recently passed away, so they were obliged to call in the copter to find the guy, making it seem like a bigger deal than it was. The guy got away, but walked into a Tim Horton's the following morning and surrendered to an officer having his morning coffee there.

But the best was when the SWAT guys gave the three girls the all-clear, about 90 minutes after this all began. They sheepishly went out, opened the trunk of their beat-up Toyota Corolla, and began taking their groceries out...with an armed guard in a bulletproof vest wielding his machine gun to provide "cover". Had to be the most impressive trip to Sobey's ever recorded. Looked like they had come home with bargains that no one has a legal right to have.

Definitely weird when your area is crawling with police.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

We have told our kids that more often then not it's someone you know.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

This story had a happy ending.

I’ll never understand why someone would want to be a diddler. I find anyone under the age of 25 ugly. They look like muppets with human skin.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Always12AM said:


> I’ll never understand why someone would want to be a diddler. I find anyone under the age of 25 ugly. They look like muppets with human skin.


The rule is half your age plus 7.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> The rule is half your age plus 7.


And at least ten years older than your kids.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> One of these days, a lot of human "weaknesses" listed as separate disorders in the DSM, will get grouped together under the broader heading of "impulse control disorders". That includes not only bulimia, gambling, most substance-abuse, anger management, and a host of other things, but a lot of sexual "deviances". Lotsa folks do things they know are wrong and shameful, but engage in them because they "feel they can't help themselves". Indeed, in many (but certainly not all) cases, the activity wasn't necessarily "planned" but happened at the last moment. That in no way excuses such behaviour, especially when the victim is not simply oneself but others, and MOST especially when the "other" is someone who cannot fend for themselves or is placed in a subservient role.
> 
> As for the connection between those who present as devout in some form, but have a dark abusive side, I suspect the devout presentation is not so much to "throw others off the trail", as something the individual feels they ought to live up to, but has a very hard time doing so. The world is full of people who set up goals and ideals for themselves that they fail to live up to. It could be a spouse who cheats or pisses away their paycheck. It could be someone who presents as conscientious about food and diet, but binges and barfs when no one is looking. Ity could be someone who really wants to get into shape, but spends too much time as a couch potato. It could be about someone who embezzles to feed a gambling habit. And it could also be about someone who desperately wants to feel holy, but can't make "impure" thoughts go away. Most people mean well, but humans are frail. People can be disappointing, but whether they can live up to them or not, it would be a dreary dismal world if people didn't have higher aspirations and set goals for themselves.
> 
> ...


That's what I'd call an overreaction. As for impulse control. I get that the human mind can do weird things but that's no excuse. There's help for many of those issues. You don't try to live a normal life without treatment when you know you could sexually assault a child given the right circumstances.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Dang, that's intense. Especially living across the street from a school and beeing a rager. Poor kids - that's gonna take some work to heal from even if they were never involved directly.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

My wife tells me that the women installed black drapes in every window. No one can see if lights are even on at night, complete shut out. 

Fell bad for the assholes wife... but honestly, I`m just waiting for the for sale sign to pop out in front of the home. 

My other neighbors and ourselves would go inside our homes when the asshole was outside with his kids so much that the yelling was unbearable. I kept telling my wife that I would install several stacks and play maxed out to drown them out.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Poor kids - that's gonna take some work to heal from even if they were never involved directly.


The police spent over 4 hrs taking pictures of every room of the house and the full outside of the home... I think maybe the kids were involve.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm completely disinterested in when, how, why, and where people get their rocks off. In fact, you know the ever expanding acronym of inclusivity (LBGTQ^^^)? They keep adding to it and frankly there's aready at least one in there I have no idea what the f$%k it is.

As long as it's between two consenting adult humans, *it's none of my business and I really don't give a shit.*

But, harming kids in any way, shape or form is morally reprehensible and I have a fair bit of hate in my heart for such individuals (basically zero tolerence).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Had a neighbour once who abused his wife and daughter. We implored them to leave and seek help, and there was a women's shelter nearby, but it was against some sort of standard of their faith that they remain (or threats from the husband...). We called the cops a few times but to no avail. When the husband went to work out of town for a few days every week he would record what food supplies he left behind, which is how he caught his wife sharing food with friends and neighbours and effectively cut her off from them. She literally couldn't sit down for a cup of tea with my wife for fear of being caught. They things he yelled at her when he came home were horrid and heartbreaking. The neighbourhood breathed a sigh of relief when they left town, but some of us were left to wonder what became of them, the daughter especially. In the 30+ years since I haven't heard their names mentioned.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> That's what I'd call an overreaction. As for impulse control. I get that the human mind can do weird things but that's no excuse. There's help for many of those issues. You don't try to live a normal life without treatment when you know you could sexually assault a child given the right circumstances.


I'm not excusing anyone. At the same time, if one wants to have effective interventions that _preven_t such things, you have to understand how they come about. And, as much as we'd rather not admit it, part of that is understanding why offenders like this don't seek "help" to curb those impulses.

I had coffee last week with a buddy who worked as forensic psychologist for a few years, out in BC. Another classmate of mine, now a clinical prof in Australia, also worked with violent sexual offenders in the BC, Alberta, NWT, and Yukon systems for a number of years. The fellow whose actions began this thread is clearly not "in" the system yet, but those who are, according to my friends who know the system well, are more likely to _avoid_ any treatment than seek it, and only tend to seek it as they approach parole hearings, in order to appear "reformed". Otherwise they perceive themselves as fine, and not requiring any adjustments. Moreover, there is this bizarre subculture of women who write to these guys in jail, convinced that they're simply misunderstood and underneath are decent. They _might_ be, I suppose, but not without a LOT of work. One first has to understand what can motivate someone to put in that work. These are horses that would prefer not to drink. But then, I think most of us realize you can't begin any sort of productive negotiation by telling the other party they are scum. Doesn't matter that they ARE, self-esteem always enters the room first, and people always find rationalizations for their misbehaviour. The question is "How do you engage them in a collaborative process so that they at least consider change?".


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

In most people, biology is self-correcting. I find the older I get, the more attractive older women become to me. Similarly, the less of a hardbody I became over the years, the more attracted I became to women who are a little more _zoftig_ than I would have liked in my younger, fitter years. Its as if nature keeps you within your own league.
And even when theyre cute, its hard not to see younger women, say HS/college age as idiots who become more annoying by the minute...been there, done that (when age appropriate, that is).


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Frenchy said:


> The police spent over 4 hrs taking pictures of every room of the house and the full outside of the home... I think maybe the kids were involve.


How do you know what they did inside the house?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Diablo said:


> In most people, biology is self-correcting. I find the older I get, the more attractive older women become to me. Similarly, the less of a hardbody I became over the years, the more attracted I became to women who are a little more _zoftig_ than I would have liked in my younger, fitter years. Its as if nature keeps you within your own league.
> And even when theyre cute, its hard not to see younger women, say HS/college age as idiots who become more annoying by the minute...been there, done that (when age appropriate, that is).


Are the ladies that look much younger than their age a bonus?


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

colchar said:


> How do you know what they did inside the house?


Cops had all the blinds open, all the lights. They took about 30 pictures or more per room and the camera flashes were quite intense. They also did the entire back yard.

Very hard to miss all of this commotion when you have about 15 cops right in back of you house ! The cops blocked the street, parents had to park in front of my house to walk the kids to school. 

add all the cop cars and two 30 footers Police crime scene buss right in front. Hell of a party !!!

So I watched ! I was certain she killed her husband... 2 crime scene buss, that a lot !


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Paul Running said:


> Are the ladies that look much younger than their age a bonus?


Sure... not like a 40 yr old is going to look 14 or something lol so if she can give 29 vibes, thats a bonus....it buys you more quality time if it becomes a long term thing.

The thing is, if youre going for 30-40+ yr olds, you want them to not have given up on themselves. 35 going on 60 bc she shops at the same clothing stores as her 65 yr old mom, is a hard pass 

But thats just me.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Diablo said:


> And even when theyre cute, its hard not to see younger women, say HS/college age as idiots who become more annoying by the minute.


Yup, I've always said, there's nothing more unattractive than stupidity. No matter how good looking you are, I can't look at your face if I can't bear to listen to the stuff coming out of it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

OP, any idea if your neighbour is suspected of actual molestation, or posession of illegal porn?

I knew a guy who got raided for porn. I can share the story if ppl are interested (or via PM) but dont want to hijack the thread if noone cares.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> In most people, biology is self-correcting. I find the older I get, the more attractive older women become to me. Similarly, the less of a hardbody I became over the years, the more attracted I became to women who are a little more _zoftig_ than I would have liked in my younger, fitter years. Its as if nature keeps you within your own league.
> And even when theyre cute, its hard not to see younger women, say HS/college age as idiots who become more annoying by the minute...been there, done that (when age appropriate, that is).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> The rule is half your age plus 7.


Glad I didn’t know that when I met my wife. I was 24, she was 17, though I didn’t know her age at first, she sure seemed more mature than 17. Anyway, we’re still together 39 years later. I have noticed a few songs (if I can bring this back to music) that mention 17 as a particular age. “She’s too cute to be a minute over 17”, from Little Queenie. I Saw Her Standing There. Sexy And Seventeen. Etc. Oh yeah, and a Led Zeppelin song.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Glad I didn’t know that when I met my wife. I was 24, she was 17, though I didn’t know her age at first, she sure seemed more mature than 17. Anyway, we’re still together 39 years later. I have noticed a few songs (if I can bring this back to music) that mention 17 as a particular age. “She’s too cute to be a minute over 17”, from Little Queenie. I Saw Her Standing There. Sexy And Seventeen. Etc. Oh yeah, and a Led Zeppelin song.


thats a thread unto itself.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

when i was 13, i took a janitor job with a guy my brother had worked for. he tried to give me schnapps so he could get grabby with me. it freaked me right the hell out. i was a kid, it was after midnite in the offices of a factory, he and i were the only ones there. later when we were going down the back stairs, he was carrying the mops and buckets, i was behind him. i grabbed the rail and put both of my feet into his lower back. he went down the stair ahead of me, you might say. 
i ran out of there, and thumbed home. i was pretty lucky, because i didn't really know where i was, and the people who picked me up weren't weirdos. my parents thought i was making the whole thing up, until my brother tried contacting him and found out i had put him in the hospital. the guy was married and had grown kids. there were no cops involved. my brother paid him a visit after he got out of the hospital, and i moved on with whatever life a 13 yr old had in the 70's. i'm not even sure if my other brothers or my sisters even know about it. it was one of those things that was made clear that it wasn't supposed to be talked about, without actually saying it out loud. but yeah it wasn't the only time that happened. i knew other kids who that happened to as well. some of them not as lucky as i was. i'm really not a fan


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Diablo said:


> OP, any idea if your neighbour is suspected of actual molestation, or posession of illegal porn?


They didn't specify but after watching so many CSI episodes, the amount of pictures taken around the house, they might be trying to match existing pictures in the house decor !



Diablo said:


> I knew a guy who got raided for porn. I can share the story if ppl are interested (or via PM) but dont want to hijack the thread if noone cares.


Post away !


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

My wife is 5 years older, always was attracted to older omen.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

In the town I live in the owner of the M & M Meats got charged with child porn on his computer. The franchise closed down and left town shortly after. The guy was middle aged and ran the store with his wife.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Diablo said:


> thats a thread unto itself.


I have seen videos of them doing this song this and modifying the chorus to "She's only thirty-fiiiiiiiive....."


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

BlueRocker said:


> The rule is half your age plus 7.


I couldn’t bare to go on another date with a 23 year old lol.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> I couldn’t bare to go on another date with a 23 year old lol.


You mean bare your hairy, out of shape torso to a 23 year old?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Diablo said:


> In most people, biology is self-correcting. I find the older I get, the more attractive older women become to me. Similarly, the less of a hardbody I became over the years, the more attracted I became to women who are a little more _zoftig_ than I would have liked in my younger, fitter years. Its as if nature keeps you within your own league.
> And even when theyre cute, its hard not to see younger women, say HS/college age as idiots who become more annoying by the minute...been there, done that (when age appropriate, that is).


For 12 straight generations, the men in my family tree married 14-16 year olds when they were 28-34 and then proceeded to blast out 7-15 children lol.

The old days when people just sold their daughter to the nearest local farmer for a sack of rice.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> For 12 straight generations, the men in my family tree married 14-16 year olds when they were 28-34 and then proceeded to blast out 7-15 children lol.
> 
> The old days when people just sold their daughter to the nearest local farmer for a sack of rice.


That wouldn't fly today.

Have seen the price of rice?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> You mean bare your hairy, out of shape torso to a 23 year old?


Maybe in 20-30 years from now. But I’m actually a weapon right now lol. When I was 23 I was 137lbs and super self conscious about being skinny so I’ve put a lot of hard work into where I’m at now.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> Maybe in 20-30 years from now. But I’m actually a weapon right now lol. When I was 23 I was 137lbs and super self conscious about being skinny so I’ve put a lot of hard work into where I’m at now.


Sort of a Bruce Flea.

You need the weaponary skills to keep your virginity with all the young ladies attacking you.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> Sort of a Bruce Flea.
> 
> You need the weaponary skills to keep your virginity with all the young ladies attacking you.


I’m a solid 195lbs now, and I don’t like actual weapons despite being proficient in their use having grown up on base. Weapon is a term that people use when describing someone in good shape lol.

The age thing for me is more that I can’t contend with an adolescent mind. Especially a North American raised Disney princess lol.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Hamilton preacher accused of child pornography possession


A former Hamilton preacher is accused of possessing child pornography.




torontosun.com


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeee Haaa


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Frenchy said:


> My wife is 5 years older, always was attracted to older *omen*.


Quoted for posterity.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Have a listen to the (CBC?) podcast "Hunting Warhead" to hear about one of the most prolific child-porn purveyors globally who turned out to be in North Bay, ON.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

The title of this thread is almost self fulfilling. Some would describe a "backyard pain in the ass" as sexual deviancy.

Except if it's your birthday of course...lol


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Yeee Haaa



I've seen that before. Every last one of them needs to be sterilized.


----------

